# need help



## lizchef (Feb 1, 2008)

hi my name is liz so far am a high school student and may i add not doing that good in school i would really like to know some requriment i need to get into johnson & wales or any good cooking school.it something i ve always wanted to do with my life and the only thing ive wanted to do.now more than ever after my fathers death would love the advices 

liz needs many hands:chef:


----------



## justjoe (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your father...it must be very tough for you. If you want to go to a top rated culinary school you need to pick up your grades. Most schools offer tutoring sessions. You need to know how to write and communicate, you will need business math skills, you will need to know how to read for comprehension, etc. Apply yourself in school and get the help you need with your classes.


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

Stay in school and apply yourself. Not trying to be rude, but if you find it hard to apply and dedicate yourself to high school, you will be lost in the culinary world. It is a high stress, long hours, dirty work kind of job. There is a tremendous amount of information to assimilate, not only mental, but practical. This is not a job course to enter into lightly. Make sure it is what you want to do.

Good luck


----------

